
Elon Musk on Colbert's 'Late Show': Mars Is a Real Fixer-Upper of a Planet - michaelwww
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/elon-musk-on-colberts-late-show-mars-is-a-real-fixer-upper-of-a-planet
======
michaelwww
The Late Show:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6hP9wpMW8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gV6hP9wpMW8)

